# Wobbler fischen am Bach



## Forellenhunter35 (20. März 2011)

Hallo Leute !

Ich war gestern mal wieder an meinem Hausgewässer angeln .
War schön , nur wenn die Forellen gebissen haben dann nur auf meine Spinner und nicht auf die kleinen Wobbler |gr: . 
Mache ich irgendetwas falsch ?

Gruß , Forellenhunter35


----------



## MrCrabs (20. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler fischen am Bach*

Na ein Spinner sendet halt andere Reizsignale an die Fische. Vielleicht hat die Forellen der Spinner einfach aggressiver gemacht als dein Wobbler. Vielleicht hat der Wobbler einfach einen zu ruhigen Lauf für den Tag gehabt. Letztendlich wissen das nur die Forellen. Aber ist doch egal, wenn du letztlich einen Köder gefunden hast, der dir Fische bringt!


----------



## Taxidermist (20. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler fischen am Bach*

Du solltest bedenken, dass der Biss von standorttreuen Forellen (vor allem Bafos), nicht unbedingt der Nahrungsaufnahme dienen muss, sondern häufig auch Revierverhalten sein kann.
So soll der "Eindringling" oft nur weggebissen werden und wenn er denn
mundgerecht ist, natürlich auch gern geschluckt werden.
Meiner Ansicht nach ist ein kleiner Wobbler später im Jahr der bessere Köder, wenn auch natürlicherweise Brutfisch vorkommt!
Deine Spinner werden von den Forellen für alles mögliche gehalten, aber nicht zwingend für einen Fisch, wobei zumindest fischähnliche Wobbler auch in der Regel für einen solchen gehalten werden.
Dass aber finden die Forellen derzeit eben seltsam, genau wie sie jetzt auch eine, noch so schön präsentierte Maifliege, wahrscheinlich nur argwöhnisch betrachten würden!
Aber wo ist denn dein Problem?
Wie Mc Crabs schon schrieb, hast du ja einen zur Zeit fängigen Köder gefunden!

Taxidermist

P.S: Ist dein Hausbach in Norwegen, oder warum steht das hier im Norwegenforum?


----------



## Forellenhunter35 (20. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler fischen am Bach*

Nein , ich habe das Thema falsch eingeordnet . 
Mein hausgewässer ist in NRW . Nur ein kleiner Fluss :q.

Gruß , Forellenhunter35


----------



## Wolfsburger (23. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler fischen am Bach*

Mit was für Wobbler hast du denn geangelt ? (Marke,größe..)


----------



## Forellenhunter35 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler fischen am Bach*

Ich habe immer mit kleinen 5cm Wobblern von der Marke Rapala gefischt .


----------

